# Morel mushroom carving...



## outdoorlivin247

Just a couple of pictures of a Morel Mushroom I carved out of a shed antler for my Grandmother that passed away yesterday...She loved her Morels....


----------



## Steve NW WI

That's some nice work, Sean.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## blackoak

I did the exact same thing when my Mom passed away a couple years ago. She was buried with it in her hands. She loved mushrooms and when she was in good health loved hunting them. I have never seen another person get so excited over a huge mess of mushrooms than her. I also carved one and it now is attached to her grave marker. Here are a few I carved last weekend with a chainsaw. The deer antler mushroom look nice and very real, but I hate the stink they make while carving them. I use a Dremel on the antler mushrooms.


----------



## 8433jeff

Nice work, Sean. 

You too, Blackoak.


----------



## Biketrax

*Nice Work Guys !!*

You got me thinking now!!
I may just have to try something here!
PS BlackOak your rite on! Antlers are nice when done but they sure do stink!


----------

